# A Puritan Theology, a doctrine for life



## christiana (Jan 12, 2013)

Just ordered this as amazon.com has dropped the price from $60 to $37.80 and I have free shipping. Just couldnt resist as I feel it will be a great resource.


----------



## gkterry (Jan 12, 2013)

You won't regret it!


----------



## gkterry (Jan 12, 2013)

Here is a plan to read Puritan Theology through in a year:

http://www.joelbeeke.org/wp-content/uploads/2012/12/Read-A-Puritan-Theology-in-one-year.pdf

Although, I am finding that may be too much time! It is a great book.


----------



## bookslover (Jan 12, 2013)

Paid $30 for mine. Heh. (Yes, I'm bragging.)


----------



## christiana (Jan 12, 2013)

I just cancelled my order as the confirmation of the order gave the overall price at $49 and I dont know how that occurred. I'll check and see what happened and perhaps order again.

I really hate it when I do something weird! I'm trying to think up something to blame it on other than just being slow on the uptake.
The price was 37.80 but I had ordered something else which they added to this order. Its past my bedtime is likely the problem. I'm now looking forward to having this book!


----------



## housta (Jan 12, 2013)

I got the kindle version a while back, it was on sale for 9.99, it's a great resource.


----------



## Dearly Bought (Jan 12, 2013)

It is $30 at Westminster Bookstore right now.


----------

